# Used Toro Greensmaster 1000/1600 - What is a Fair Price?



## MichiganReelMan

I am looking for a used Toro Greensmaster 1000 or 1600 with an 8 blade reel, transport wheels, grass catcher. Front roller and lights would be good options as well. It would need to be a late model in excellent condition, sharpened and ready to go.

I got a lead on this one, as described below. What would a fair price be for this? Any advice, help. or other thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

2008 Toro 1000 Greensmaster
- 8 Bladed DPA Reel
- Wiehle Front Roller
- Height of Cut range: 0.08" - 1.0" (2.0 - 25.4 mm)
- Includes: Transport Wheels & Grass Catching basket
- Sharpened and ready to mow
- no hour meter on the mower, but Seller says the reel looks to have 80%+ life remaining
- Seller says the unit runs well
- Has the 4.5hp Kawasaki engine


----------



## Ral1121

Not sure exactly what you can expect to pay. Is it a private seller or a dealer? I would think you could get a better deal from a private seller.

I can tell you what I payed if that helps.

2013 toro gm1000 w/groomer and basket.
Has lights but they don't work
Has newer Subaru engine
Just under 1600 hrs
90%reel life left
Was cutting pretty good but went ahead and got it grinded just to make sure everything was square. Paid $1200

My unit is 5 years newer and has a groomer. I have heard stories of people picking them up for a few hundred. If I had to guess I would think somewhere between 500-750 would be a good deal. I do not think I would go much higher then that.


----------



## TigerinFL

i purchased a 1600 8 blade with groomer, basket, wheels, wiehle roller for $950. it was an 06 model and very clean.


----------



## ABC123

It's about $310 to replace a reel/bedknife/bearings in just parts. Just because they say it's good, I wouldn't believe them without testing it myself.


----------



## MichiganReelMan

Thanks for the comments and advice---very helpful!

It's a dealer that is selling this one and asked for $1700 but said was open to offers when I asked if he was negotiable on price. Sounds like his expectations are much higher than what I should be paying---like maybe $1000 or more too high.

I haven't gone to test it yet as I wanted to see if the price was reasonable before doing that so not sure on the condition other than what the dealer is suggesting.


----------



## MichiganReelMan

I found a private seller that has a Toro Greensmaster 1000 asking $200 -- older unit - 1999

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/tls/d/greens-mower/6644545434.html

Been communicating with Seller by email who said, 'We started it up yesterday. I know my brother put on a new gas line, my brother in law changed the oil and gas last summer. It belonged to my dad and he passed away almost 5 years ago. He had a green and it worked great for him. I think he used to take the blades to a golf course to get sharpened. It has the manual with it. Video attached from yesterday.'

Is this worth driving an hour away to look at it? Is the age of the unit too old?


----------



## MasterMech

I don't worry about the actual age of these units too much. It's more about the maintenance. These machines are all (greensmowers) built well enough to survive forever as long as replacement parts can be supplied. If it runs, cuts, and has no functional issues (drivetrain, traction, engine, lights, controls, etc) then at $200 it's a bargain. Even if the reel is at end-of-life, $400 buys all new cutting tackle for it.


----------



## MichiganReelMan

Thank you for the advice, @MasterMech!

Do you think I should get the unit inspected prior to buying? Spending the $400 for new reel/bedknife, etc. is fine but not sure I'll be able to tell fully if there are any of the functional issues that you describe (drivetrain, traction, engine, lights, controls, etc)---thoughts?

I have a very short video the Seller sent me showing it running---is there a way to post a video (they used Quicktime) to this thread?


----------



## ABC123

I'd buy that. I paid 350 for a 98 that needs a new reel/bedknife. But inspect everything, it can get spendy but it's a quality machine.


----------



## adgattoni

I would drive all night for a $200 GM1000 looking that clean. I'm in NC, if you don't go get it I might...


----------



## MasterMech

For $200, it's going to be hard to get hurt with that machine. If you wanted to take it somewhere (local golf course?) to get it looked over and some recommendations, that probably would be a good idea.


----------



## MichiganReelMan

Thanks for all of the encouragement and advice. Unfortunately, the mower sold to the first guy who contacted the Seller---just found out---Seller wouldn't let me see if until first guy had a chance to see it.

Still on the prowl.


----------



## Guest

Bought mine for $200 reel was in decent shape replaced the Bedknife though. I jumped on it as soon as it popped up on Facebook marketplace. A lot of deals there if you have the search option notice enabled.


----------



## MichiganReelMan

Thanks for the tip, @Nixnix42!


----------



## Guest

Happy Hunting Sir !


----------



## SCGrassMan

I got a GM 1600, with about 900 hours on it fully serviced and sharpened with new bearings, delivered for $1850 from Greg at Prairie Turf.

Cranks up on like 1-3 pulls always.


----------



## MichiganReelMan

Thanks, @SCGrassMan -- I just checked the link for Prairie Turf and they have 4 of these:

http://prairieturfequipment.com/product/2014-toro-greensmaster-1600-walk-behind-tee-mowers-low-hour-units/

They sound perfect with really low hours and ready to go, but a bit over what I want to spend.

I'll keep checking with them.


----------



## SCGrassMan

MichiganReelMan said:


> Thanks, @SCGrassMan -- I just checked the link for Prairie Turf and they have 4 of these:
> 
> http://prairieturfequipment.com/product/2014-toro-greensmaster-1600-walk-behind-tee-mowers-low-hour-units/
> 
> They sound perfect with really low hours and ready to go, but a bit over what I want to spend.
> 
> I'll keep checking with them.


Might be Canadian. Call and talk to Greg and tell him me and Ware sent you. It may be more than I paid but that's a newer unit with less hours most likely. And it will be 100% ready to go when you get it.


----------



## MichiganReelMan

Ok---great! I'll contact Greg---thanks!


----------



## Two9tene

Gents I am looking at a GM 1000 right now, haven't physically in person seen it yet, but it's serial # 04052 - 7***** suggests that is a 2007 model. As far as I can research. They are asking 1k.

Any thoughts on a fare market value for this bad boy? Presuming all is in working order, is 1k a fare price?


----------



## cwrx82

@Two9tene It has a TLF sticker on it, so it seems to be somebody on here possibly. I have one that I'm asking $750 for, it's a 2006 with basket and no wheels. I say no wheels bc they're junk, but I am throwing them in, in case somebody wants to try and salvage them. I'm in Ft. Worth.


----------



## ABC123

@Redtenchu is this yours?


----------



## Redtenchu

EDIT: I'm in class and got a little confused... thanks @g-man for the PM!

The mower being asked about is one I'm selling for a friend.

The pictures posted are not the current state of the mower, I've swapped a few parts out already for cosmetic reasons. I also haven't been able to clean it up because it's been freezing outside.

I want to get it to 100% before I offer it publicly, but I had multiple PMs after I mentioned them, so I offered pictures to a couple people.


----------



## jimbeckel

That seems high to me, not sure I would want to pay more then 600.00 for it


----------



## xraydesigns

Is this mower still available?


----------



## xraydesigns

@g-man is this mower still available?


----------



## g-man

@xraydesigns I don't know. I'm not the seller.


----------



## xraydesigns

@g-man oh ok. Thank you.


----------



## xraydesigns

Does anyone know where to find the links that @ware posted for anyone searching for reel mowers?


----------



## Ware

@xraydesigns it's in the sticky at the top of this subforum. I think the thread is called "Online Sources for Used Greens Mowers".


----------



## xraydesigns

I'm sorry been looking for these website links all this time and have not found them. I'd greatly appreciate if someone could respond to this msg by sending me these links. thanks. I.e the links to the website Ware posted where we can find used reel mowers.


----------



## Ware

xraydesigns said:


> I'm sorry been looking for these website links all this time and have not found them. I'd greatly appreciate if someone could respond to this msg by sending me these links. thanks. I.e the links to the website Ware posted where we can find used reel mowers.


Equipment & Tools > Popular Equipment & Tools Threads > Online Sources for Used Greensmowers


----------



## xraydesigns

Thank u very much @ware


----------



## thesouthernreelmower

2002 flex 21 I just picked up. Had some issues but I paid 190.00 for it, and spent about 100 on parts to get it in great shape. It mows better than my John Deere and I paid 600 for it.


----------



## xraydesigns

Here are some toros on ebay for those who may be interested. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F163605239853


----------



## Gdfein

I am in the market for a used greens master 1000 and I am in the Houston TX area. I am finding nothing online that is same day driveable, 3-5h each way.


----------



## Ware

Gdfein said:


> I am in the market for a used greens master 1000/1600 and I am in the Houston TX area. I am finding nothing online that is same day driveable, 3-5h each way.


Welcome to TLF!

Most used turf equipment dealers will ship.... Online Sources for Used Greens Mowers


----------



## Wareagle

thesouthernreelmower said:


> 2002 flex 21 I just picked up. Had some issues but I paid 190.00 for it, and spent about 100 on parts to get it in great shape. It mows better than my John Deere and I paid 600 for it.


Do you want to sell the John Deere


----------



## thesouthernreelmower

Wareagle said:


> thesouthernreelmower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2002 flex 21 I just picked up. Had some issues but I paid 190.00 for it, and spent about 100 on parts to get it in great shape. It mows better than my John Deere and I paid 600 for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to sell the John Deere
Click to expand...

Not at this time sorry


----------



## ctrav

Just picked up this Toro GM1000 which appears to be a 2008 model. Seller is local to me and asking $800 for the unit. It cuts paper all the way across the reel and starts on first pull. Not sure what to look for and the max HOC is just over an inch this is as low as I wanted to go. Current cut on front is at 1.5" and I like the look so 1" may be even better. Im hoping that this mower type will help me to get the grass to move laterally and promote density in the lawn. Reel is an 11 blade and has transport wheels and grass catcher...

Thoughts on the mower and price point is greatly appreciated...


----------



## jimbeckel

Two9tene said:


> Gents I am looking at a GM 1000 right now, haven't physically in person seen it yet, but it's serial # 04052 - 7***** suggests that is a 2007 model. As far as I can research. They are asking 1k.
> 
> Any thoughts on a fare market value for this bad boy? Presuming all is in working order, is 1k a fare price?


I would want to see it in person before any kind of price evaluation is done.


----------



## mad_man

Bumping an old thread as I don't think a new one should be created. I am looking for opinions and information on this Toro GM 1000. From the sticker it looks to be about a 1998 model. The owner says the Kawasaki motor runs strong and that he has had it inside of his shop for approximately 10 years. I did not attempt to start it. I was not sure if it even had gas in it or not. We are guessing it is about an 11 blade reel can somebody confirm? If so, would this be good for cutting at about .75? Maybe a little taller? Owner is asking $1500. It comes with the wheels and the grass catcher which I took off before taking pictures. Thoughts? Would you buy it? Worth it? Etc..Pics below @Greendoc


----------



## Greendoc

If it runs and everything works, That is a more than fair price. Also included, is a groomer. Brand new, a groomer is a 1000+ accessory. As for the reel, I do not worry because an 8 blade reel is not hard to get and relatively inexpensive. If I saw that in a mower shop, it would be on my truck already.


----------



## ABC123

If you look in the marketplace theres a few for sale that are much newer.

I believe its the same person with all of these near DFW, send them a PM and see what they have.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=21883

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=24647

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=24345


----------



## cutigers08

mad_man said:


> Bumping an old thread as I don't think a new one should be created. I am looking for opinions and information on this Toro GM 1000. From the sticker it looks to be about a 1998 model. The owner says the Kawasaki motor runs strong and that he has had it inside of his shop for approximately 10 years. I did not attempt to start it. I was not sure if it even had gas in it or not. We are guessing it is about an 11 blade reel can somebody confirm? If so, would this be good for cutting at about .75? Maybe a little taller? Owner is asking $1500. It comes with the wheels and the grass catcher which I took off before taking pictures. Thoughts? Would you buy it? Worth it? Etc..Pics below @Greendoc


That appears to be a very clean mower. Based on the bed bar adjustment it appears the reel is almost new as well. If its been well taken care of and rarely used over the past 10 years age is irrelevant.


----------



## somathnao

Bump.

Can I get some opinion on this GM 1600? Is it worth $1800? I believe it's a 2003 model?


----------



## cutigers08

somathnao said:


> Bump.
> 
> Can I get some opinion on this GM 1600? Is it worth $1800? I believe it's a 2003 model?


The 1600s are bringing in big money, as are all reel mowers in the current market. At face value this seems like a pretty good deal, but it appears the reel is cooked. If its not at end of life, its damn close.


----------



## somathnao

cutigers08 said:


> somathnao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.
> 
> Can I get some opinion on this GM 1600? Is it worth $1800? I believe it's a 2003 model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1600s are bringing in big money, as are all reel mowers in the current market. At face value this seems like a pretty good deal, but it appears the reel is cooked. If its not at end of life, its damn close.
Click to expand...

@cutigers08 
Thanks for responding.

What do you look for in the reel to know when it's close to its' end of life?


----------



## MasterMech

somathnao said:


> cutigers08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somathnao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.
> 
> Can I get some opinion on this GM 1600? Is it worth $1800? I believe it's a 2003 model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1600s are bringing in big money, as are all reel mowers in the current market. At face value this seems like a pretty good deal, but it appears the reel is cooked. If its not at end of life, its damn close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @cutigers08
> Thanks for responding.
> 
> What do you look for in the reel to know when it's close to its' end of life?
Click to expand...

Look at a picture of a new 8-blade and you'll see that reel has been ground down to the point where it's nearly out of the thinner portion of each knife.

If a set of transport wheels and the grass basket are included, $1,500 is probably fair in today's market. All 26" walks are selling for a premium these days.


----------



## Bombers

The cutting edge is pretty much on the drop off edge/radius.


----------



## Burkesw

Been looking for a while in Oregon with no luck. Almost picked up a Flex18 but decided not too given the limited HOC. About a week later I found a GM 1600, 8 blade with a groomer, that was going for $1300. Drove 2 hours to look at it and got them down to $1100 which seemed like a good deal to me given I've had such a hard time finding anything for sale at all.

So hopefully this was a good deal?! :lol:

One issue is the model/serial tag is gone. Any tips for identifying what year it might be so I can source parts when needed? The bed knife is a little rusty so I may need a new one soon but I want to try cleaning it up first.


----------



## Bombers

Early model 04052, before they switched to 3xxxxxxxx serial numbers. So pre-2000.

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails?id=15563

That's a good deal for a 26 incher. Still has good life left in the reel, groomer, wheels, and basket. Congrats.


----------



## Burkesw

Thanks for the info on the model, much appreciated!


----------



## LushLife18

So I'm looking at pulling the trigger on a used 2010 Toro GM 1000. It has 100 hrs and he says it's in excellent condition; starts on first pull. Said he just used it to cut the tee box on his backyard practice range. Asking $1300.

Has:
* 11-blade reel
* front roller
* Groomer
* Transport wheels
* Functioning Lights
Does not have:
* grass catcher

I'd plan to replace the 11-blade reel with an 8-blade reel and new bedknife.

Pics below. In addition to looking at 1000s, I'm also looking at Toro GM 1600s to get the increased cut width, since I've got 10K of bermuda. Thoughts? Should I go for this one?


----------



## csl23

For 10k Sq ft yard I would go for a 1600. I use a 1000 on a 6k Sq ft yard and usually cut in 2 directions and it can get time consuming. I think once you cross a 6k Sq ft yard the bigger width will come in handy and cut your time commitment down.


----------



## LushLife18

csl23 said:


> For 10k Sq ft yard I would go for a 1600. I use a 1000 on a 6k Sq ft yard and usually cut in 2 directions and it can get time consuming. I think once you cross a 6k Sq ft yard the bigger width will come in handy and cut your time commitment down.


@csl23 Thank you, this is excellent advice. Currently mowing the 10K with my Honda HRX217 (21") takes about 60 minutes. Comparing between the GM1600 and GM1000: if the increased cutting width of the GM1600 would reduce overall mowing time by 20% or so, I could justify the higher initial expense as long as I hold on to it for at least two growing seasons. Time to ramp up my search for 1600s


----------



## casselworx

Been lurking for a while, reading, learning, dreaming.........first time posting so go easy.
Finally see a local post for a GM1000. I'm very new to the reel mowing endeavor, so I thought I'd join in with this thread seeking input/advice. A local seller has two GM1000's, looking to sell (either) one for $850. Pictures are included to this post. Not sure of the year, and the seller isn't familiar with greens mowers. No hour meters or history of the machines. Is this something I should jump on immediately? Both have groomer and transport wheels as an added bonus.

Thanks for any input and advice you all provide.


----------



## FATC1TY

They are older machines, based off engine/exhaust/handle bar situation.

That said- they look clean. Bed knife looks okay and reels look pretty darn decent too. Obviously look them over. Price wise it's a fair price….. with one potential snag, would be the HOC. Those have the grenade style HOC adjustments and I'm not sure of the limitation. I know I've read they don't cut as high.


----------



## Saints

1/2" is the highest those go without modification. I just recently picked one up myself at a price I couldn't pass up. I came across this post and I'm going to modify mine the same way. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1004


----------



## Aggrorider1

Hoping for some input on a 2003 greenmaster 1000 listed locally. I have been wanting to try reel mowing a portion of my rear yard for a while but cost of the experiment is high. This is listed at 550 obo but notes that he replaced a drive belt and carb, states bedknife needs replacement and reel sharpened. Want some input on if the reel actually has life left in it and everything else looks good. Now that I am writing this i need to confirm it runs...

Crazy question i think i already know the answer too but is there an easy way to collapse handle and fit into sedan/trunk or would i need to borrow a truck


----------



## thelawnlife

that reel looks old and kinda rough and definitely needs a grind. Make sure that Kawasaki engine doesn't smoke as well when you turn it over and it warms up.


----------



## FATC1TY

For 550, if the engine and other components are good, a new reel is like $300 and a bedknife is $50.

Add some belts and for under $1000 you are golden.


----------



## Aggrorider1

I was kinda thinking new reel vs sharpening existing one. Dont anticipate going lower that 3/4 in. Maybe stay at one.


----------



## FATC1TY

Aggrorider1 said:


> I was kinda thinking new reel vs sharpening existing one. Dont anticipate going lower that 3/4 in. Maybe stay at one.


Then I wouldn't really bother with getting the mower if you are going to keep it around that HOC.


----------



## Aggrorider1

FATC1TY said:


> Aggrorider1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was kinda thinking new reel vs sharpening existing one. Dont anticipate going lower that 3/4 in. Maybe stay at one.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I wouldn't really bother with getting the mower if you are going to keep it around that HOC.
Click to expand...

I really meant for the immediate future. I would love to try lower next year. Sounds like the mower is a good deal if running without smoke etc.

Do bearings always need to be replaced with new reel?


----------



## FATC1TY

Aggrorider1 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aggrorider1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was kinda thinking new reel vs sharpening existing one. Dont anticipate going lower that 3/4 in. Maybe stay at one.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I wouldn't really bother with getting the mower if you are going to keep it around that HOC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really meant for the immediate future. I would love to try lower next year. Sounds like the mower is a good deal if running without smoke etc.
> 
> Do bearings always need to be replaced with new reel?
Click to expand...

No they don't always need replaced, but if you're replacing the reel and did all the work to get it out and the bearings are just sitting there easily accessible, why not ensure it's all running smooth and new?


----------



## MasterMech

Aggrorider1 said:


> Do bearings always need to be replaced with new reel?


Depends on how much you like tearing apart the mower. :lol: If you are 100% confident in their condition, then you can certainly get away with reusing them. But for most homeowners, this is a one-time project and bearings/seals are relatively cheap compared to the cost of a reel. Homeowner labor is cheap, but if your paying someone else to do the work, I wouldn't skip bearings.


----------



## Aggrorider1

MasterMech said:


> Aggrorider1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do bearings always need to be replaced with new reel?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how much you like tearing apart the mower. :lol: If you are 100% confident in their condition, then you can certainly get away with reusing them. But for most homeowners, this is a one-time project and bearings/seals are relatively cheap compared to the cost of a reel. Homeowner labor is cheap, but if your paying someone else to do the work, I wouldn't skip bearings.
Click to expand...

I figured, I have no problems working on things other than getting the time, just wanted to double check.

Sorry for more questions, trying to do my due diligence with this purchase. I reached out to many places regarding grinding reels. Only 1 of the 6 or more places I contacted still do the service, I received a quote of $500 to do the work.

That makes me just want to get replacement reel from R&R but found a thread regarding fitment too tight on 8 blade reels and R&R bedknifes. Would I still need a new reel to be ground? Then I would be better off with original reel and new bedknife if within the service life.


----------



## MasterMech

Aggrorider1 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aggrorider1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do bearings always need to be replaced with new reel?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how much you like tearing apart the mower. :lol: If you are 100% confident in their condition, then you can certainly get away with reusing them. But for most homeowners, this is a one-time project and bearings/seals are relatively cheap compared to the cost of a reel. Homeowner labor is cheap, but if your paying someone else to do the work, I wouldn't skip bearings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured, I have no problems working on things other than getting the time, just wanted to double check.
> 
> Sorry for more questions, trying to do my due diligence with this purchase. I reached out to many places regarding grinding reels. Only 1 of the 6 or more places I contacted still do the service, I received a quote of $500 to do the work.
> 
> That makes me just want to get replacement reel from R&R but found a thread regarding fitment too tight on 8 blade reels and R&R bedknifes. Would I still need a new reel to be ground? Then I would be better off with original reel and new bedknife if within the service life.
Click to expand...

If it's just to grind the reel and knife, $500 is a "go away" or "I don't want to" quote. :?

Assuming you are in the Windsor area, I used to know a service that operated out of Pittsfield MA and did mobile grinding for golf courses. You may try to see if they service any courses in your area.

http://www.rsturf.com

Most have more success getting a local golf course with on-site grinding equipment to service their mower than a mower repair shop. It might take some social engineering to get the connection made though.


----------



## Aggrorider1

MasterMech said:


> Aggrorider1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how much you like tearing apart the mower. :lol: If you are 100% confident in their condition, then you can certainly get away with reusing them. But for most homeowners, this is a one-time project and bearings/seals are relatively cheap compared to the cost of a reel. Homeowner labor is cheap, but if your paying someone else to do the work, I wouldn't skip bearings.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured, I have no problems working on things other than getting the time, just wanted to double check.
> 
> Sorry for more questions, trying to do my due diligence with this purchase. I reached out to many places regarding grinding reels. Only 1 of the 6 or more places I contacted still do the service, I received a quote of $500 to do the work.
> 
> That makes me just want to get replacement reel from R&R but found a thread regarding fitment too tight on 8 blade reels and R&R bedknifes. Would I still need a new reel to be ground? Then I would be better off with original reel and new bedknife if within the service life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's just to grind the reel and knife, $500 is a "go away" or "I don't want to" quote. :?
> 
> Assuming you are in the Windsor area, I used to know a service that operated out of Pittsfield MA and did mobile grinding for golf courses. You may try to see if they service any courses in your area.
> 
> http://www.rsturf.com
> 
> Most have more success getting a local golf course with on-site grinding equipment to service their mower than a mower repair shop. It might take some social engineering to get the connection made though.
Click to expand...

Yea i was not expecting quote to be that high. Over double of what I was thinking but thats everything these days.

I am in the Windsor area, actually north of so mass is a great option. The only place that actually still does it was a recommendation from owners of local course. Appreciate the new lead and will have to do more digging.


----------



## MasterMech

Aggrorider1 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aggrorider1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured, I have no problems working on things other than getting the time, just wanted to double check.
> 
> Sorry for more questions, trying to do my due diligence with this purchase. I reached out to many places regarding grinding reels. Only 1 of the 6 or more places I contacted still do the service, I received a quote of $500 to do the work.
> 
> That makes me just want to get replacement reel from R&R but found a thread regarding fitment too tight on 8 blade reels and R&R bedknifes. Would I still need a new reel to be ground? Then I would be better off with original reel and new bedknife if within the service life.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's just to grind the reel and knife, $500 is a "go away" or "I don't want to" quote. :?
> 
> Assuming you are in the Windsor area, I used to know a service that operated out of Pittsfield MA and did mobile grinding for golf courses. You may try to see if they service any courses in your area.
> 
> http://www.rsturf.com
> 
> Most have more success getting a local golf course with on-site grinding equipment to service their mower than a mower repair shop. It might take some social engineering to get the connection made though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea i was not expecting quote to be that high. Over double of what I was thinking but thats everything these days.
> 
> I am in the Windsor area, actually north of so mass is a great option. The only place that actually still does it was a recommendation from owners of local course. Appreciate the new lead and will have to do more digging.
Click to expand...

Can you imagine servicing a 7 unit fairway mower at that rate? $2,800 just to grind reels! :lol: Some of them bring that at auction! :bd:


----------



## Aggrorider1

Just to update, I ended up purchasing the mower mentioned and as a bonus came with a parts mower. Original carb is actually on, the parts mower has the aftermarket. I believe there is an issue with the float, fuel will start to leak out of the air filter if the fuel shut off is not turned off. There is evidence of this from the worn away paint. Throttle cable has been adjusted and safety wired so that there isn't much if any adjustment to engine speed. All fitting have been greased. I back lapped a long time and got the mower to cut paper. Replacement bedknife is here but not on yet. Overall the mower functions, just needs some fixes. Will order an 8 blade reel this winter and go through it. Need to replace some rivnuts for the covers etc. 

Parts mower has the older style height of cut adjustment. It did start when I first got has a slight surge. Havent really inspected much yet. 

Turns out the seller is a member on this site, not really a surprise considering a homeowner with a greens mower in the northeast. Very nice guy. 

Last winter I replaced some floor pans in my Cutlass. Looks like this winter I may be restoring a couple greens mowers.


----------



## Goater90

I guess to keep this thread going... I know the greens mower/hoc topic has been beaten to death, but it always seems like everyone has their own different scenario. I'm looking at purchasing my first reel mower. It is being purchased under the plan to do a 900sqft front yard reno next season and start down the reel path. Up in Canada there are far fewer reel/greens mowers available than south of the border. I have found this GM1000, and have gotten the price down to $1500CAD (about $1100 USD). Current owner says it's early 2000's, and he purchased it from a golf course this past spring. Had a new 11 blade reel and bedknife installed when he bought it. Says he is selling to switch to an Allett. Comes with transport wheels and grass catcher. My biggest concern, however is with the 11 blade reel. Because there aren't too many mowers around its near impossible to find one with a 8 blade. I contacted the only shop around that services greens mowers and they quoted a clip kit at over $600 just for the parts. I can only assume switching the reel out would cost a bit (everything is more expensive in Canada). The current owner claims he mows at .5 inch and gets a good cut. From what ive been researching, some claim even .5 inch is questionable with an 11 blade. Am I going to start running into trouble if I try mowing at .6, .7, or am I bound to half inch? If I can mow at .5 but i let it grow too tall between mowings, I would think the area is small enough that it's easy to do multiple passes so get it in shape again. Any other options/feedback on the mower would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bombers

It will be fine at .75 inch. Might get more stragglers compare to <.50, but it's not that noticeable after a day of growth and you can always double cut.


----------



## Goater90

Bombers said:


> It will be fine at .75 inch. Might get more stragglers compare to <.50, but it's not that noticeable after a day of growth and you can always double cut.


Thanks for the info. I usually double cut now with my rotary anyways so shouldn't be too big of a deal. Will have to see how the mower looks in person. If it just came from a golf course, I would think it should have been pretty well maintained. 🤞


----------



## Goater90

I was chatting more with the fella selling the GM1000 and asked if he knew what bedknife was installed when it was replaced. He said he assumes it was a high cut bedknife, but I have learned to never assume. Haha. Is there any way to tell what bedknife is installed by looking at it? Do they have info stamped on them or anything? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bombers

Goater90 said:


> I was chatting more with the fella selling the GM1000 and asked if he knew what bedknife was installed when it was replaced. He said he assumes it was a high cut bedknife, but I have learned to never assume. Haha. Is there any way to tell what bedknife is installed by looking at it? Do they have info stamped on them or anything? Thanks a lot.


Just the front cutting edge thickness is different. Might be hard to tell unless brand new, but pretty cheap and easy to replace from R&R. Should consider buying a replacement and a spare on hand anyways.


----------



## Goater90

Thanks a lot. The link to the other thread has got lots of good information. I'll have to write up a checklist to go through when I take a look at it. It looks like those bedknives are pretty inexpensive on R&R like you mentioned. What's the reason to have a spare. Just for if you ding a rock?


----------



## MasterMech

Goater90 said:


> Thanks a lot. The link to the other thread has got lots of good information. I'll have to write up a checklist to go through when I take a look at it. It looks like those bedknives are pretty inexpensive on R&R like you mentioned. What's the reason to have a spare. Just for if you ding a rock?


If you are mowing every 3rd or 4th day, it takes longer than that to get one shipped, plus install time, etc.. 

RE: The 11-blade reel -- The reel blade count doesn't enable a certain HoC range. It's less about what height you are cutting vs how much you can cut off. Both of which typically go hand in hand if you are following the 1/3rd rule. If you were cutting off 1/8" for a 3/8" HoC, an 11 blade would deliver the same after-cut quality at 3/4", assuming you were still just cutting 1/8" off the top. But that's seldom the case in actual practice. It's more likely you'd be removing at least 5/16" at each cut and that's where the 11-blade will leave noticeable stragglers vs an 8-blade.

Bedknife specs however, are critical to after-cut appearance and directly tied to the desired HoC.


----------

